# clonazepam problems



## md9382 (Oct 10, 2007)

hi all... i am finding it very difficult to get any doctor to prescribe me clonazepam(klonopin) even though i have had dpd for 8 years now!!! can anyone give me some advice on this please???? Mark


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

You need evidence mate:



> In a retrospective report of 117 subjects with DPD, 18 of 35 benzodiazepine trials were reported to have led to slight or definite improvement.[4] *Some individuals anecdotally appear to benefit from clonazepam in particular.* These drugs are not known to affect the symptoms of dissociation at all, however they do target the often co-morbid anxiety and stress experienced by those with DPD. To date no clinical trials have studied the effectiveness of benzodiazepines.


Do a google seach of "Clonazepam for treating depersonalization"


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It's also woth noting that some doctors are afraid of prescribing benzodiazepines. They are like OMG you can get addicted. It's usually alot of ignorant or just plain uncaring doctors that are like this.

I mean many ssri's or even worse snri's like effexor are absolutly horrible withdrawing from but alot of doctors hand them out hand over fist. Ive heard of people actually reducing the last effexor capsule by opening it up and tapering the dose by removing the beads one by one every day or so. So it really makes no sense in that regard as to why some docs are so hesitant to prescribe benzodiazepines.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

If you know too much about a drug, doctors are less likely to prescribe it to you. Asking for a drug by name, especially abusable/dependant drugs like clonazepam, is akin to waving a large sign that says *Drug Seeking Behaviour*.

There are a few ways to get around this. One to to find other disorders for which cloncazepam is indicated. (My suggestion is Restless Leg Syndrome) The other is to get diagnosed with an anxiety disorder, try a lot of drugs and say that they're not working until you finally get clonazepam.

The whole process is very frustrating.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

comfortably numb said:


> I mean many ssri's or even worse snri's like effexor are absolutly horrible withdrawing from but alot of doctors hand them out hand over fist. .


You always write about effexor and about its bad side effects and how hard it is to stop taking it. I get a little bit scared from it every time :lol: 
I take effexor for almost a year... And yeah, the side effects are much worse from every other meds I took. And If I forget taking my pill, I can feel it badly only some hours later. Brain Zaps are scary.


----------



## ed (Sep 27, 2007)

Get the book "Overcoming Depersonalization and Feelings of Unreality"

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Overcoming-Depe ... 581&sr=8-1

by the doctors at the London research clinic, and show your doctor the section on meds that recommends clonazepam.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

EverDream said:


> You always write about effexor and about its bad side effects and how hard it is to stop taking it. I get a little bit scared from it every time :lol:
> I take effexor for almost a year... And yeah, the side effects are much worse from every other meds I took. And If I forget taking my pill, I can feel it badly only some hours later. Brain Zaps are scary.


 Well if you have major depression and nothing else works i wouldnt tell you to stop taking it. Sure it's side effect's suck and it has the absolute worst withdrawal symptoms of any drug ive come off (well maybe a tie with alcohol but alcohol withdrawal is easier to treat) but if nothing else works then there's no reason to suffer it out.

I think it should be reserved as one of those last ditch meds when your really depressed. How it ever got approved to treat generalized anxiety disorder ill never know since it's one of the more stimulating anti-depressants. But thats just my opinion on the matter.

I don't know why doctors don't use remeron (mirtazapine) more often for major depression with anxiety. It doesent create any physical dependence and is probley the best mood lifter ive ever been on. It also works really fast as well within 2 weeks usually.

It's side effect's also suck much less then for effexor. The only side effect's i got from remeron where drowsiness which is not a problem since you take all your dose at bedtime and increased hunger which leeds to weight gain usually. It does give you the munchies really bad in fact it's just as bad as weed for this atleast for me.

But ill take the drowsiness, munchies and weight gain caused by remeron anyday over the awful sexual dysfunction, nausea, not being able to eat and constant headaches caused by effexor. Not even mentioning the withdrawal symptoms.

One thing i will tell you though is that when and if you decide to come off effexor tapering off using prozac will probley make it alot easier. Effexor has a very short half life of about 5 hours which is why the XR version is most often used now. Prozac has a half life of a week which is why it rarely causes any withdrawals and is good for getting off shorter acting ssri's and snri's too. It's basically the methadone of ssri's.


----------



## Dwing (Oct 29, 2004)

Down here is New Zealand I found it very easy to get Clonazepam.. bottles and bottles of given out like sweets.....It really changed my personality....so Im told. I was doing all sorts of things on it I don't normally do.....any idea I had I could carry out.....but the whole thing wore off unless you increased the does again and again....so whats the point in that.......it a good ride while your on it but falling from a great hight is never good. So I would never try it again......ever


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea man, where are you located, some places are much harder then others. i had no trouble getting it, and surprisingly, i'm in the state that has all the laws :lol:


----------

